# S. Inzaghi a rischio. C'è Allegri.



## admin (18 Ottobre 2020)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, la Lazio sprofonda e Lotito guarda con una certa attenzione alla posizione di Simone Inzaghi, la cui panchina non è più così salda. Il presidente del club biancoceleste corteggia Massimiliano Allegri.


----------



## Albijol (18 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, la Lazio sprofonda e Lotito guarda con una certa attenzione alla posizione di Simone Inzaghi, la cui panchina non è più così salda. Il presidente del club biancoceleste corteggia Massimiliano Allegri.



Io invece vedo Acciughina al posto di Pirlo tra due tre settimane


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Simone Inzaghi l'avrei voluto tanto vedere alla Juve, ci avrebbe fatto godere secondo me. Per me, al di fuori della Lazio, non si dimostrerebbe tanto superiore al fratello. Però c'è da dire che Pirlo, in queste prime giornate, ci sta regalando belle soddisfazioni  .


----------



## jacky (18 Ottobre 2020)

Simone Inzaghi è bravissimo. I risultati parlano per lui e sono abituato a giudicare un allenatore dal curriculum. Sta facendo fatica dal post Covid, una persona intelligente capisce il perché non mi sembra difficile.
Conte non ha ne palle, ne capacità, ne gestione del gruppo. Pessimo.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Ottobre 2020)

Allegri?E come lo paga Lotito?Prende 7 mln,anche decidesse di ridurre le pretese,di quanto scenderebbe?


----------



## malos (18 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, la Lazio sprofonda e Lotito guarda con una certa attenzione alla posizione di Simone Inzaghi, la cui panchina non è più così salda. Il presidente del club biancoceleste corteggia Massimiliano Allegri.



Aspetta l'inter mi sembra evidente.


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, la Lazio sprofonda e Lotito guarda con una certa attenzione alla posizione di Simone Inzaghi, la cui panchina non è più così salda. Il presidente del club biancoceleste corteggia Massimiliano Allegri.



La Lazio non se lo può permettere, ne economicamente ne sportivamente.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Cioè, questo li ha portati in Champions lottando per lo scudetto e dopo 4 partite lo vogliono già mandare via?
Fossi in loro me lo terrei stretto


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, la Lazio sprofonda e Lotito guarda con una certa attenzione alla posizione di Simone Inzaghi, la cui panchina non è più così salda. Il presidente del club biancoceleste corteggia Massimiliano Allegri.



Figuriamoci. 
Lotito è tirchio.


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Cioè, questo li ha portati in Champions lottando per lo scudetto e dopo 4 partite lo vogliono già mandare via?
> Fossi in loro me lo terrei stretto



Il loro ciclo è finito dai, Inzaghi (giustamente) ha ambizioni che la Lazio non ha...ed ha fatto il miracolo di portarli in CL...probabilmente finirà la stagione meglio che può, ma in CL non ci torna...e poi sarà addio...magari alla Juve? Pirlo durerà poco...


----------

